# Cambriolage chez moi, vol de mon IMAC alu , quelqu'un pour m'aider svp !!



## Albin22 (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, je vous contacte car je suis découragé, déboussolé...je viens de me faire voler mon Imac alu 24" + plein d'autres choses, que dois-je faire pour éventuellement retrouver la personne qui va l'utiliser, y'a t il un moyen de le retrouver s'il se connecte à internet, y'a t il un nuùméro de série, ou le trouver...bref connaissez-vous des TRUCS pour m'aider, je suis perdu...
Je poste ce fil dans ce forum, je ne sais pas si c'est le bon, j'espère que les modos seront compréhensibles.

Avis à tous les macusers pour retrouver ce ou ces *******s d'enfoirés...(désolé mais ca vient du coeur...)


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir,
vraiment désolé pour ce vol que tu as subi, c'est moche et je comprends ta colère .
malheureusement je pense qu'à par surveiller les petites annonces (sur ebay ou autre) de ventes d'imac tu as peu de chances de le retrouver &#8230; pour info j'ai aidé trois personnes de mon entourage à acheter des powerbook d'occaz, mon aide consistant à être là lors de la transaction avec le vendeur pour tester un peu le mac, vérifier son état général et que les dvd d'origines et la facture soient bien fournies. Et bien via le même site d'annonces je suis tombé à trois reprises sur le même vendeur pour des bécanes différentes, il avait à chaque fois un pseudo et un email différent et ce sur une période d'un an et demi ! je connais peu de gens qui changent trois fois de bécane en moins de deux ans &#8230; j'ai signalé à ce site que ce vendeur me semblait limite (jamais de facture ni de boîte d'origine), sans trop savoir quoi faire de plus .
j'espère que tu auras la chance de connaître une issue positive à cette mésaventure.


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2008)

Oups... Desole, bon courage quand meme


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2008)

Albin22 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, je vous contacte car je suis découragé, déboussolé...je viens de me faire voler mon Imac alu 24" + plein d'autres choses, que dois-je faire pour éventuellement retrouver la personne qui va l'utiliser, y'a t il un moyen de le retrouver s'il se connecte à internet, y'a t il un nuùméro de série, ou le trouver...bref connaissez-vous des TRUCS pour m'aider, je suis perdu...
> Je poste ce fil dans ce forum, je ne sais pas si c'est le bon, j'espère que les modos seront compréhensibles.
> 
> Avis à tous les macusers pour retrouver ce ou ces *******s d'enfoirés...(désolé mais ca vient du coeur...)


Balance le n° de série de ton iMac et/ou autre matos Apple, pour espérer le retrouver... 
(ne pas oublier d'appeller Apple pour signaler le vol, aussi !)
Et porter plainte chez les lardus (bon courage !)...

Édit : une p'tite recherche sur le forum.... 1 et 2....


----------



## MamaCass (19 Janvier 2008)

Et appeler ton assurance habitation bien sûr !

Tu devrais avoir de quoi t'en acheter un autre.

Allez bon courage et tiens nous au courant


----------



## chti (19 Janvier 2008)

signaler n° de série et id MAC, sur sites mac,  en demandant aux acheteurs de vérifier avant d'acheter 
suivre ventes ebay, en demandant n° de série à chaque vendeur (y compris sur sites mac)...
Devenir un peu enquêteur...
En souhaitant que cela vous revienne bientôt : un imac alu ne se vend pas si facilement peut-être...
Bien sûr signaler le vol à apple...


----------



## Albin22 (19 Janvier 2008)

Merci a tous pour les renseignements, franchement je suis tellement dégouté, mais ca fais plaisir de sentir que certains se sentent concerné par mon cas merci à tous !


----------



## MamaCass (19 Janvier 2008)

C'est arrivé à quelques membres de macgé


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux déjà commencer par changer de signature, elle n'est plus à jour.


----------



## agitated (20 Janvier 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu peux déjà commencer par changer de signature, elle n'est plus à jour.



:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2008)

en prévention, il y a *lapcop*...

download, *ici*...


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2008)

Avé

Désolé pour toi Albin22.

Ouvrir un fil.. des machines volées, avec n° de serie... 

personalisée sa machine par des graphismes sur la coque? le bon de riguer pour la re-vente ! si 'bon gout' existe 

Bonne journée.


----------



## boddy (5 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Balance le n° de série de ton iMac et/ou autre matos Apple



Dans le site du lien de tirhum, il est écrit : "... mais surtout de demander le transfert de votre AppleCare sur une nouvelle machine équivalente..." Ben ça alors 

Suite, moi aussi, à un cambriolage où j'ai vu disparaître mon iBook garantie encore 2 ans avec l'AppleCare, j'ai acheté dans la semaine qui a suivi un MacBook et Apple m'a affirmé que la garantie AppleCare de l'iBook était perdue !


----------



## armen2b (6 Février 2008)

Salut
L'adresse IP de ta machine est inamovible, ainsi que l'adresse MAC. Si tu les a notés quelque part (dans la configue de ton Modem par exemple) donne les aussi à Apple en signalant le vol... peut être qu'un retour en SAV pourrait arranger les choses. Notes quand même que l'utilisateur final peut être un brave type totalement innocent (surtout s'il a payé le prix fort à l'achat)


----------



## IP (6 Février 2008)

armen2b a dit:


> Salut
> L'adresse IP de ta machine est inamovible, ainsi que l'adresse MAC. Si tu les a notés quelque part (dans la configue de ton Modem par exemple) donne les aussi à Apple en signalant le vol... peut être qu'un retour en SAV pourrait arranger les choses. Notes quand même que l'utilisateur final peut être un brave type totalement innocent (surtout s'il a payé le prix fort à l'achat)



Petite erreur !  L'adresse IP se change sans problème.
Par contre il me semble que le numéro de série de la machine doit être écrit en dur quelque part dans la mémoire, tout comme l'est la MAC Adress sur la carte réseau...


----------



## Vivid (7 Février 2008)

IP a dit:


> Petite erreur !  L'adresse IP se change sans problème.
> Par contre il me semble que le numéro de série de la machine doit être écrit en dur quelque part dans la mémoire, tout comme l'est la MAC Adress sur la carte réseau...



négatif pas de n° de serie dans la mémoire !

la MAC Adress sur la carte réseau oui.

bye.


----------



## boddy (7 Février 2008)

L'Aide de ton Mac est ton ami...

_"Identification du numéro de série de votre ordinateur
Pas besoin de ramper sous votre bureau ou de déplacer votre ordinateur pour trouver son numéro de série.

Pour trouver le numéro de série :
Choisissez le menu Pomme > À propos de ce Mac.
Double-cliquez sur le numéro de version au-dessous de « Mac OS X ».

Vous pouvez également afficher le numéro de série de votre ordinateur dans Informations Système. Dans la fenêtre À propos de ce Mac, cliquez sur Plus d'infos pour ouvrir Informations Système. Le numéro de série de votre ordinateur apparaît à la fin de la section Informations matérielles."

_


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2008)

Ca fait peur ce genre d'expérience. Il faudrait presque installer une webcam chez soit pour surveiller ...

Je serais assez vert aussi à ta place. Par contre j'essaye de garder mon PB au boulot comme ça y a déjà ça de sauvé !


----------



## MamaCass (7 Février 2008)

Le pire n'est pas de se faire voler sa machine, le pire c'est la perte de données :affraid:

Je vais laisser un mot chez moi :

_"Chers cambrioleurs,
Je vous serai gré de bien vouloir enlever les disques durs du MacPro, de les poser sur le bureau, ensuite vous pouvez me le voler
Merci d'avance"_

C'est franchement effrayant, faut que je pense à mettre en place une sauvegarde sur serveur distant, au moins pour les choses irremplaçables...


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2008)

J'aimerais bien équiper mon nabaztag d'un canon de 20mm pour défendre mon appartement ...


----------



## Vivid (7 Février 2008)

boddy a dit:


> L'Aide de ton Mac est ton ami...
> 
> _"Identification du numéro de série de votre ordinateur
> Pas besoin de ramper sous votre bureau ou de déplacer votre ordinateur pour trouver son numéro de série.
> ...



pas encore Os X,  que le temps passe vite...

en tout cas cela me donne une idée.


----------

